# Winner's choice of Funky Wave Subs!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you were to win the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway, which combination option would you choose and why?

Enclosure and finish combination options:

A dual SDX15 sealed passive subwoofer. Box with front or down firing drivers or cylinder with front firing drivers. With premium finish, high gloss black, exotic lacewood, figured Makore, or laminated aluminium. Sizes; Box optional shape 5 - 8 cubic feet internal. Cylinder, 19-23" diameter 37 - 57" tall.(max 55" in Makore, 48" in lacewood.) 
A pair of FW15.1 Vented passive subwoofers. Cylinder style. Standard finish, textured black ends with black or grey carpet. 19" diameter, 57" tall.
Dual 18" passive radiator subwoofer, with premium finish, high gloss black, exotic lacewood, figured Makore, or laminated aluminium. Box optional shape 2.8 - 5.3 cubic feet.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got to go with option 2, twin towers FTW! Great giveaway idea too, these are some really incredible options. Count me in!!!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The giveaway has just been upgraded:yay:

And the high gloss option is avialable in black, white, red, and blue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All three choices look nice I like the box idea better for my setup. Option 1 looks like the one I would go with. I like the box for looks as it can be placed out of sight and matches the A/D/S box sub I already have. For a finish the Gloss black would be my choice.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I'd go with #1 in 8ft with exotic lacewood finish. Add big pro-amp and stir...

Another killer giveaway from the HTS and Funky.:bigsmile:


----------



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

I'dhave to agree w/ bonehead, the twin stack would be the best way to go. Although, Im gonna need to know more about these FunkyWaves...:dunno:


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Too many choices!! :innocent:

(What a fabulous problem to have to deal with... )

When it comes to subs, I guess it's get down, get funky!

I _think_ I might choose the SDX15, lacewood box ('cause it looks, uh, *funky*), downfiring (to avoid damage from my curious funky pups), in one of the _smaller_  box sizes (because I don't have much room).

I repeat, what a fabulous problem to have to deal with!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm thinking I'd go with the dual SDX15 in lacewood (especially if it could be finished with a nice dark reddish stain). But then again, that's a pretty big box, and I might go for the passive radiator model instead, also in lacewood. Tough decision!

e: I think now I'm leaning towards the passive radiator. I'm on a small box kick.

e2: OK OK, if I win, it will be the passive radiator.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd go with option #3 since I'm a huge fan of passive radiators. I'm also big on having just one good sub because my room is fairly small and although tempting as option #1 is I just don't have the real estate in my room.

It would be nice to have it with lacewood with a nice cherry finished applied to match my current speakers color. I would want the option to buy the built in ED LT1300 amplifier. I don't know much about plate amps...is the LT1300 good?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I would go with a #1 or #2 as I DO NOT like passive radiators. :bigsmile:
Although I might go with #3 because I like 18's. I have never heard a passive radiator with a large driver, which might sound better. :bigsmile: To be honest I would love to have any of the options.

Matt


----------

